# What's actually in a Swisher Sweet?



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

So, I got my hands on a "vintage" box of swisher sweets as a "gag" gift. I was looking at the side of the box and it says the following: "These cigars are predominantly natural tobacco with non-tobacco ingredients added."

Wonder what those non-tobacco ingredients are?

Not that I care, but I was just curious...

Kevin


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

rat poop


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

rainbows and unicorns for sure


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

smirak said:


> So, I got my hands on a "vintage" box of swisher sweets as a "gag" gift. I was looking at the side of the box and it says the following: "These cigars are predominantly natural tobacco with non-tobacco ingredients added."
> 
> Wonder what those non-tobacco ingredients are?
> 
> ...


I would think they're similar to a cigarette

You may not smoke them after reading whats in them , kind of like a hot dog LOL

Cigarette Ingredients | Tobacco Ingredients


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

probably casings and flavorings like cigs have

and stuff to keep the burn even, cause swishers do keep a very even burn line


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> probably casings and flavorings like cigs have
> 
> and stuff to keep the burn even, cause swishers do keep a very even burn line


I'm pretty sure the chopped up short filler is what causes the even burn line. And yeah, swishers are probably full of flavorings and all kinds of crap you don't want to be exposing yourself to.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Asbestos, MSG and Olestra infused with angel farts.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

rejart said:


> rainbows and unicorns for sure


Please do not desecrate the unicorn name! Have some decency.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Theres a thread on here about a history international channel special on Tobacco. If you want to know whats in a swisher, check out the Cigarette portion of that documentary. Very interesting


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

JMcC said:


> Theres a thread on here about a history international channel special on Tobacco. If you want to know whats in a swisher, check out the Cigarette portion of that documentary. Very interesting


"Modern Marvels - Tobacco" goes over this topic in detail. Kind of disgusting actually. Worse than Heroin.mg:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BMack said:


> Asbestos, MSG and Olestra infused with angel farts.


Sign me up. Sounds like a fun night!


----------



## bukowski548 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sadness. Pure, unadulterated sadness. 



buk


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say formaldehyde and ammonia


----------



## Cignoramus (Apr 4, 2011)

It must be somthing like *dope*, for Swisher to account for one-third of the United States' cigar sales.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

In Manitoba (maybe all Canada) they outlawed the chemical used to make tobacco sweet. The Swishers were unchanged whereas the better tasting Captain Black Sweets changed their name to Gold and didn't taste the same. The law was passed to keep the cigars from appealing to children. Also supposedly banned flavoured cigars from being sold as singles though 7-Eleven still does sell them individually.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The "stuff" of Dreams... or more likely of Nightmares.:twitch:mg::jaw::scared::bolt:


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know whats in them, that's why I empty 'em and put my own filler in:hippie::wlane:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

What's inside a US blended cigarette? - YouTube

Nicotine manipulation... irradiated fertilizers used on tobacco... ammonia as a delivery vehicle for nicotine... reconstituted tobacco... "mother liquor".... diammonium phosphate... urea... ammonium hydroxide...


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd have guessed the artificial ingredient was love ;-)


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Herpes?


----------



## mousking1 (Nov 8, 2010)

they're made of ubber crap.

but thinking about it analytically, i would have to say there are a lot of insect parts in them.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> What's inside a US blended cigarette? - YouTube
> 
> Nicotine manipulation... irradiated fertilizers used on tobacco... ammonia as a delivery vehicle for nicotine... reconstituted tobacco... "mother liquor".... diammonium phosphate... urea... ammonium hydroxide...


Sounds tasty! I'll take two.


----------

